# Two newbies in the box



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Which one do you like the most?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Oops sorry first time loading pic from iphone


----------



## rugerman308 (Jul 25, 2015)

See if this one works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The box full. Just close the cover and then you will only have to send me one package. lol


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

You gotta leave me something to shoot with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

OK if you insist, you can take the Glock out before you close the cove. Besides I already have one similar to that. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gaggle of guns ! Can I go shopping with you ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice indeed.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

You guys didnt see the Spyderco manix 2 in the box? That was the other newb. Really nice, probably my favorite so far , really nice lock up, good steel , Good grip, just an over all great knife. Full flat grind too.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Real nice set of shooters there ss!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I saw it ! I was busy wiping the drool off my screen from the gun porn.


----------

